
Show HN: Shape – helps you invest in line with your morals - tikr
https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/shape/id1154658685?mt=8
======
tikr
Hey, we made this app to try and help people new to investing understand the
stock market. This is what we've tried to do: \- explain unfamiliar concepts
\- provide risk data \- aggregate price targets \- curate highlights of
companies ethical/environmental activities

It'd be great to get your thoughts. Thanks in advance

